# Webdesign mit Photoshop 7



## AxVenox (10. November 2004)

Hallo,

gleich mal vorweg will ich klarstellen, dass ich hier niemanden darum bitte mir meine Arbeit, die ich auch gerne machen werde, abzunehmen. Ich brauch lediglich ein paar Ideen.

Es geht um folgendes.
Ich will die Homepage meines Fußballvereins http://www.fsv-schifferstadt.de komplett neu mit Photoshop usw. designen.

Da dies meine erste HP mit Photoshop wird und es auch gleich sehr umfangreich wird, bräuchte ich ein paar Ideen zur Navigation bzw. zur Startseite. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemand der Lust hat mir beim Design mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen.

Bedanke mich gleich mal im voraus

Ciao Ax


----------



## ShadowMan (10. November 2004)

Hi!

Gleich im Voraus ein paar Fragen: 

- bist du auch einer von denen, die denken sie könnten mit Photoshop eine Seite gestalten?
- wäre dieser Thread nicht besser in der Creative Lounge aufgehoben?
- was stellst du dir denn so vor?
- welche Farben sollten verwendet werden?
- hast du dir mal ähnliche Seiten angeschaut und gesehen wie die das gelöst haben?
- wie fit bist du in PS, HTML, CSS?


Ich denke du solltest dir selbst ein paar Gedanken machen und hier auf Tutorials.de gibt es ein sehr schönes Forum in dem du dann von vielen Leuten sehr kompetente Meinungen bekommen wirst:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=37

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## AxVenox (11. November 2004)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gleich im Voraus ein paar Fragen:
> 
> - bist du auch einer von denen, die denken sie könnten mit Photoshop eine Seite gestalten?
> - wäre dieser Thread nicht besser in der Creative Lounge aufgehoben?
> ...



1) Ich denke schon, dass ich es realisieren kann mit PS eine Website zu gestalten (wer sich keine Zeile setzt, erreicht auch nichts)
2) Sorry, wegen dem falschen Platz, bin in diesem Forum nicht so firm.
3) Was stelle ich mir vor? (Das ist eine weitreichende Frage)
Ich stelle mir eine schlichte und zugleich elegante Seite vor, die dem User Spaß machen soll und auch einige technische Kniffe beinhalten soll.
4) Farben: weiß & hellblau
5) Ähnliche Seiten habe ich mir angeschaut, wieso?
6) Fit? Eher Anfänger in PS HTML kann ich und CSS kann ich gar nicht

Hoffe das reicht.
Ax


----------



## ShadowMan (11. November 2004)

Hi Ax!

Hast du denn mittlerweile mal angefangen etwas zu bauen? 

Zu 1: Ich meinte damit, dass es leider sehr viele Menschen gibt, die denken sie könnten eine komplette Homepage mit PS bauen. Dies ist aber falsch. Mit PS gestaltet man sie nur grafisch, der Rest ist HTML usw. und das ist woraus sich eine Homepage bauen lässt, nicht mit PS 

Zu 2: Ist doch nicht schlimm. Kann ihn dir aber auch leider nicht verschieben. Bin kein Admin.

Zu 3: Ich denke eher das diese Frage einen Prozess beinhaltet. Fang einfach an zu bauen. Dann wirst du schon merken was ankommt und was stört. Schließlich gibt es die perfekte Webseite nicht und jede Seite hat in den Anfängen Fehler usw.

Zu 5: Es ist immer gut andere Seiten gesehn zu haben, da es sehr inspirierend sein kann. Klauen ist ein absolutes DONT, aber manchmal fallen einem selbst super tolle Sachen ein wenn man andere Seiten sieht.

Zu 6: Anfänger in PS ist nicht so schlimm, HTML ist gut und CSS solltest du dir aneignen, wenn du eine wirklich schöne Seite gestalten willst. Vor allem CSS Menüs (siehe links *g*) sind sehr angesagt und sind meiner Meinung nach eine perfekte Lösung zwischen Aussehen, Übersicht und Komfort. Des weiteren lassen sie sich sehr leicht anpassen und CSS ist nun wirklich sehr schnell gelernt.Schließlich ist CSS ja keine komplette Programmiersprache. Es lassen sich damit lediglich sehr gut Dinge farblich anpassen, ausrichten usw.
Das spart meist sehr viel HTML Code und Nerven 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## AxVenox (13. November 2004)

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist absolut die Navigation des vielen Inhalts unserer HP.

Ich hab leider noch keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich den visuell und auch logisch umsetzen bzw. einbauen kann!

Hab ich die erste Seite erst einmal und bin damit zufrieden, läuft der Rest wie allein.

Nur leider fehlt mir dazu die kreative Ader bzw. es fällt mir nichts Sinnvolles ein.

Ideen wie die HP einmal ausschauen soll, hab ich momentan mehrere, nur ohne Sinnvolle Navigation macht das bauen zur Zeit keinen Sinn, oder?

Ax


----------



## ShadowMan (13. November 2004)

Also ich baue immer zuerst die Seite und während dessen schaue ich wie die Navigation aussehen soll und vor allem wie viel Platz ich dafür benötige usw.
Solche Sachen ergeben sich meist und wenn es nicht anders geht würde ich die Navigation einfach sehr schlicht machen. Am besten mit Mouseover und fertig.
Dies halte ich in den meisten Fällen für die sinnvollste Idee, da Navigationen, die unübersichtlich und unergonomisch sind meist frustrieren.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## AxVenox (15. November 2004)

Nochmal eine andere Frage.

Dadurch, dass die Seite letztendlich sehr viel Inhalt haben wird, haben mir einige Leute vom Design mit Photoshop abgeraten, da es zu lange Ladezeiten geben könnte!

Was haltet ihr von der Aussage?
Trifft dieses zu? Wenn ja, mit was kann ich sonst noch eine schöne Seite machen?

Kann man eigentlich Photshop in Zusammenhang mit Dreamweaver MX benutzen?
Gibts in diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht irgendwo ein gutes Tutorial bzw. eine FAQ?

Danke im voraus


----------



## ShadowMan (15. November 2004)

*grins* 

Ein jain wäre da wohl die richtige Antwort. Definitif von PS abzuraten ist ein riesen Schwachsinn. Es gibt wirklich nur sehr wenige Seite die ohne richtige Grafiken gut aussehen. Dazu gehört wohl diese hier 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde definitiv PS verwenden und diese Grafiken dann mit "Fürs Web speichern..." und 60% komprimieren. Dadurch werden die meisten Grafiken unter 20kb groß und das ist heutzutage wohl jedem zu zumuten.

Natürlich gilt jedoch es abzuwägen. Sicherlich sehen viele Dinge auch mit CSS sehr gut aus und man benötigt keine Grafiken.


Klar kann man PS im Zusammenhang mit Dreamw. benutzen!? Was sollte man denn sonst mit PS machen? Du machst die Grafiken in PS, diese sliced zu dort und dann fügst du sie in DW mit Tabellen wieder zusammen.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## AxVenox (15. November 2004)

Okay dann werde ich das ganze mal so angehen!
Welche Größe soll ich für die Startseite nehmen, wenn ich anfange, diese zu malen?

Weißt du ein gutes Einarbeitungstut für Dreamweaver MX 2004?


----------



## Dark_Fighter (15. November 2004)

Wenn du mit Startseite meinst eifach ein Bild wo dann noch Enter steht dann lass es, weil meisten ist es einfach unnötig.

Tutorials kenne ich jetzt keine aber an sich einfach mit Tabellen alles so aufbauen wie du es dir vorstellst (oder auch mit Frames) und dann immer weiter verbessern. Am besten du schaust immer mal bei selfhtml nach da findet man alles was man in Sachen HTML braucht.


----------



## mgd-one (15. November 2004)

Kurze Frage: hast du überhaupt Ahnung von dem was du da machst? Eigentlich sollte man sich erst mit den Progs beschäftigen und dann große Pläne schmieden (damit meine ich das mann nicht die Progs perfekt benutzen können muss aber zumindest die Grundlagen). Vieleicht solltest du dir (auch wenn du nach deiner eigenen Aussage HTML kannst) http://www.selfhtml.net einmal anschauen. Dort steht genau das alles was du hier Fragst - was zumindest das Technische angeht. Dort erklären sie dir wie man z.B. die Größe auswählt usw.

Für DW braucht man kein tut. Da kann man sich sehr gut und schnell selbst einarbeiten. Es hilft dir ja lediglich beim Quellcode schreiben damit du z.B. nicht die ganzen Tags ausschreiben musst. Mach es einfach mal auf und benutze es. Allerdings würde ich dir emfehlen alles per Hand zu schreiben und nicht mit den ganzen Funktionen zu arbeiten die DW anbietet. Dadurch erhälst du ein besseres Verständniss in HTML. Probiers einfach mal aus.

Und Photoshop ist wie schon gesagt nur ein Grafik Prog. Es ist totaler blödsinn zu sagen das PS automatisch zu größeren Datenmängen neigt. Es ist halt ein Grafik Programm mit dem mann Grafiken erstellen kann. Du könntest genauso gut Paint benutzen nur der "vorteil" von PS sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Du ganz alleine entscheidest wie groß und wie wiele Grafiken deine Homepage beinhaltet. Wenn du mit PS eine einzige Grafik für die HP machst die nur 20x20 Pixel Groß ist läd die Seite wohl nicht so lange.

Um mal ein paar Anregungen zu geben: bei einer Club-Homepage solltest du dir im klaaren sein das es sich dabei um im weitesten sinne eine Informationsseite handelt bzw. Präsentationsseite. Demnach sollte man schlicht und mit Tabellen-Struckturen arbeiten (keine vorraussetzung) aber das würde ich so machen. Ich finde nämlich das Seiten die z.B. mit Flash hoch animiert sind mit Intro und animierten Navigationen usw. nicht zu einer darstellung eines Sportclubs gehören. Aber das ist geschmackssache. Dann würde ich mir Überlegen wie ich das Logo in die Seite einbinde. Mann könnte z.B. das Logo mit einem Bild eines Spiels im hintergrund gestallten. Was meiner Meinung nach immer sehr viel her macht ist wenn man kleine Details einbaut. Die Navigation könnte man ganz schlicht aus Text erstellen und dann mit (in deinem Fall Hellblauen) Balken verziehren (das würde man z.B. mit CSS gestalten; CSS steht auch auf der oben genannten Seite). Da bist du dann aber gefragt. Deine Kreativität ist ausschlaggebend für das Design.

Und noch zum Schluss: die Größe ist wieder so eine Sach kommt drauf an welche Zielgruppe du ansprechen möchtest. Wenn ihr nur allte Leute in eurem Club habt, dann solltest du mit einer kleineren Auflösung arbeiten. Um dies entscheiden zu können sollte man ein bisschen Ahnung haben. Daher wie schon gesagt geh einfach auf http://www.selfhtml.net und lies erstmal ein bisschen. Ich habe z.B. für meine Segelclub HP die Auflösung 800x600 gewählt. Allerdings geht es bei dieser Auflösung nicht darum das die HP in diesem Format komplett zu sehen ist. Es geht vielmehr darum das es in der Horizontalen komplett auf der Seite zu erkennen ist und das die Navigation zu sehen ist ohne die Seite in irgend eine Richtung zu Scollen. Solche dinge wirst du aber noch Lernen wenn du erfahrungen gesammelt hast. Und das wäre auch ein Grund warum man sich erst mit HTML, CSS und Co. beschäfftigen sollte befor man an eine komplette Seite geht. Auch wenn es schwer ist wenn man eine Vision im Kopf hat und diese schnellstmöglich verwirklichen will. Kenn ich aus eigener erfahrung   Aber lass dich nicht von mir Entmutigen und lies erstmal ein bisschen (auch wenns hart ist).

Schönen Gruß mgd-one

P.S. wie schon im Text erwähnt habe ich auch mal eine Sportclub-HP gebastelt. Hier kannst du sie dir mal anschauen vieleicht ist da für dich die ein oder andere anregung dabei http://www.sc-juelich.de


----------



## AxVenox (16. November 2004)

Hab gestern mal den ersten Entwurfs eines Banners gestartet.

Banner Test 

Will sowas aber mit einem Design umhüllen wie hier  oder hier in den Bannern

Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Clubkatze (16. November 2004)

Oh ha, das wird ne schwere Geburt...

Stell dir die Rahmen einfach wie´nen Bilderrahmen vor in den du ja ein Bild reinsteckst und es hinterher sehen kannst. Genauso machst du das. Rahmen bauen und dann dementsprechend den Inhalt auf einer darunterliegenden Ebene einfügen.

Btw.: An deinem Banner solltest du noch einges tun...

Und dir evtl.  mal folgendes ansehen: >>klick<<.


----------



## AxVenox (16. November 2004)

Okay hab ja mit Kritik gerechnet, aber was ist denn genau an dem Banner schlecht?


----------



## Clubkatze (16. November 2004)

AxVenox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Okay hab ja mit Kritik gerechnet, aber was ist denn genau an dem Banner schlecht?



Also, das ist n´Fußballverein richtig? Sehe ich nicht wirklich was von. Außerdem soll die Seite, sollte sie denn mal fertig werden, schlicht, aber dennoch technische Kniffe beinhalten - davon sehe ich nichts im Banner...und der sollte die Seite repräsentieren und Besucher anlocken. Ich als Enduser würde nicht auf den Banner klicken, naja, vielleicht doch um zu sehen was für ne schlechtgemachte Seite dahintersteckt   

Kleine Grundregel: Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Versuch mal weniger Bilder in deinen Banner einzubauen und ne gewisse klare Struktur hinein zu bringen.


----------



## AxVenox (16. November 2004)

Vielleicht verstehen wir uns falsch.
Ich glaube Banner ist das falsche Wort.
Ich will das Bild oben an die Page hängen, wie z.B. bei http://www.sv-suedwest-ludwigshafen.de
Oder war Banner dann doch richtig?


----------



## Clubkatze (16. November 2004)

Das widerum würde man dann "header" nennen...den vom sv ludwigshafen find ich sogar garnicht mal so schlecht!
Kannst das ja dann thereotisch immer noch als Werbebanner benutzen


----------



## AxVenox (16. November 2004)

Was ist an meinem Header anders bzw. schlechter als an dem anderen?


----------



## Clubkatze (16. November 2004)

Ist keine ernst gemeinte Frage oder? 
Die Fotos greifen mehr oder minder ineinander über...das ganze sieht "rund" aus. Bei dir hättest du die Pics auch direkt als Quadrat nebeneinander setzen können...würde denke ich sogar besser aussehen. Tipp: Probier mal was mit der Deckkraft der verschiedenen Bildebenen...
Und noch ein Suchtipp: "Bilder ineinander verschmelzen".


----------



## AxVenox (16. November 2004)

Die Bilder haben alle verschieden Ebenen, aber naja du bist der Experte!
Ausserdem will ich die Bilder ja nicht komplett übereinander haben sonder es soll schon von jedem bild was zu sehen sein.

Darf ich dir die Bilder schicken und du zeigst mir dein Ergebnis?
Hast du ICQ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. November 2004)

Ich denke, es geht mehr oder minder darum, die Übergänge nur ein wenig weicher zu gestalten ... und das hat im "Ludwigshafen-Beispiel" ja recht gut funktioniert.


----------



## Muhuku (16. November 2004)

Ich würd die empfehlen das zu *Feathern* und nich mit einem tool die Übergänge zu erstellen


----------



## AxVenox (18. November 2004)

AxVenox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab gestern mal den ersten Entwurfs eines Banners gestartet.
> 
> Banner Test
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Rahmen un den beiden eingefügten Headern erstellen kann?

Bitte!


----------



## Homie25 (18. November 2004)

Mann Ax du gibst dir ja richtig Mühe bist ja richtig Hartnäckig!

Also dein Problem ist, dass du absolut keine Struktur in deine Informationen und dein Deisgn bringst. Erst einmal würde ich dir empfehlen alle Inhalte zusammenzutragen, vor allem sehr wichtig wenn es viele sind. Dann musst du die Informationen kategorisieren. Wenn du das gemacht hast weißt du schon mal ungefähr wiviele Naviagtionpunkte du brauchst, welche "technischen raffinessen" du einbauen kannst um Inhalte besser vermitteln zu können  und der generelle Umfang deines Projektes wird dir offenbart.

Wenn die Informationen kategorisiert sind hast du auch schon eine bessere Vorstellung vom Design, du kannst besser alles einplanen. Es ist schon mal ein großer Schritt, das du weißt welche Farben du einsetzen willst, diese solltest du dann aber auch konsequent umsetzen. Beschränk dich am besten auf max 5 grundfarben und ein oder 2 Schriftarten. Da du ja ein absoluter Anfänger in Sache PS bist muss du dich wohl oder übel durch die Tutorials hier im Forum und auf anderen Seiten durchwühlen, um die Grundqualifikationen zu erlangen.



> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Rahmen un den beiden eingefügten Headern erstellen kann?



Die Frage verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## AxVenox (18. November 2004)

Es ollte heißen:

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Rahmen die bei den eingefügten Templates in den Headern sind erstellen kann?

Also wegen Farben habe ich mir wirklich noch keine Gedanken gemacht! Stimmt
Unsere Vereinsfarben sind weiß, schwarz und hellblau, also liegt das nahe, oder?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über die 216 sicheren Farben?

Schriftarten werden wohl Times New Roman und Arial

Navigation steht mittlerweile, werde ich morgen posten, falls die jemand interessiert!

Die Tutorials hier drin sind alle schön und gut und helfen einem auch weitestgehend. Nur bei der Weberstellung helfen die einem kaum. (siehe Rahmen)

Weiß da vielleicht noch jemand was bzw. ein paar Links?

Merci Ax


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. November 2004)

AxVenox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Times New Roman ...



Waahh, falsche Antwort ^^

Diese Rahmen sind doch eigentlich nur einfache Formen (evtl. mit dem Zeichenstift gemacht) mit einer kleinen Verlaufsüberlagerung (bei Template 5 Abgeflachte Kanten&Relief ?).


----------



## AxVenox (20. November 2004)

Wieso falsche Antwort? Ist Times keine gute Schriftart?
Wo finde ich ein Tutorial zu abgeflachten Kanten & Relief?

Meine Navigation wird so aussehen:

Verein: 
- Grußwort 
- Satzung 
- Vereinsgeschichte 
- Clubhaus 
- Vereinsgelände 
- Anfahrtsskizzen 

Offizielles: 
- Vorstand 
- Spielausschuss 
- Ältestenrat 
- Jugendausschuss 
- Ehrenamt 

Spielbetrieb: 
- Senioren 
- Jugend 
- Trainingszeiten 
- Spielberichte 

Veranstaltungen: 
- Terminkalender 
- Anekdoten 

Fanzone: 
- Gästebuch 
- Forum 
- Links 
- Downloads 
- Stadtinfo 
- Tippspiele

Wie könnte man die am besten umsetzen? Mit Aufklappen oder direkt hinschreiben oder .... ?

Die komplette Startseite könnte so oder so ähnlich aussehen:
Webentwurf 
Eben ein anderer Header und das ganze etwas edler und nicht so verspielt! Auch ein anderes blau.

Wie findet ihr das?


----------



## ShadowMan (20. November 2004)

1. Wir können das Design nicht ohne Anmeldung sehen, daher bringt es recht wenig 

2. Ein Tutorial zu Abgeflachten Kanten & Relief? Ist das dein ernst?

3. Und doch, Times ist eine recht gute Schriftart finde ich, aber auf keinen Fall um eine "jüngere" Seite zu gestalten. Da empfehle ich Arial oder ähnliche serifenlose Schriftarten.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. November 2004)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Ein Tutorial zu Abgeflachten Kanten & Relief? Ist das dein ernst?



Eventuell weiß er garnicht, was damit gemeint ist   
Deshalb vielleicht noch als Erklärung: Abgeflachte Kanten&Relief ist ein Ebenenstil ("Ebene" -> "Ebenenstil")


----------



## Senfdose (20. November 2004)

oder per Maus


----------



## Homie25 (20. November 2004)

Times New Roman ist eine serifen Schrift, schlecht auf dem Monitor lesbar! Kann ich für das Web absolut nicht empfehlem besser ist da wirklich Arial und Verdana.


----------



## AxVenox (21. November 2004)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eventuell weiß er garnicht, was damit gemeint ist
> Deshalb vielleicht noch als Erklärung: Abgeflachte Kanten&Relief ist ein Ebenenstil ("Ebene" -> "Ebenenstil")



Wußte es echt nicht - richtige Antwort!

Irgendwie komme ich hier aber nicht voran!

Wie kann ich denn jetzt diese Rahmen der Header erstellen?

Hab hier noch einmal das Bild von vorhin:

Websitebsp


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. November 2004)

Diese "Rahmen" aus deinen beiden Beispielen kannst du ja nicht einfach in jede Seite stecken. Gucke dir doch nochmal genau die beiden Templates an und du wirst bemerken, dass diese "Rahmen" garnicht in dein Design passen. Entweder du verzichtest drauf, oder strukturierst deine Seite um


----------



## AxVenox (22. November 2004)

Das war doch nur ein Entwurf und kein entgültiges Ergebnis.
Würde die Seite gerne mit einem der Header aus dem Template verbinden und hierfür bräuchte ich Ideen!


----------



## AxVenox (22. November 2004)

Hab jetzt mal gezeichnet und eingescannt wie die Page im groben strukturiert sein sollte:


----------



## AxVenox (23. November 2004)

Ist es eigentlich unverschämt von mir, wenn ich euch Frage ob mir jemand ein paar Vorschläge bzw. Ideen zur Gestaltung der Navigation und des Headers machen kann.

Also in Zeichnungsform.....könnt auch ruhig an meiner Zeichnung herum werkeln.

Muss jetzt nicht bis ins Detail sein, kann ruhig schnell gemacht sein.

Nur dass ich ein paar Denkanstöße habe.

(Im Header soll auf alle Fälle ein Fotocollage drin sein, also diesen Platz gerade frei lassen bitte)

VIELEN VIELEN DANK IM VORAUS!


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. November 2004)

AxVenox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich unverschämt von mir, wenn ich euch Frage ob mir jemand ein paar Vorschläge bzw. Ideen zur Gestaltung der Navigation und des Headers machen kann.



Unverschämt ist nur, dass du deine Beiträge nicht editierst, sondern immer einen neuen schreibst  ... just kiddin ...


----------



## AxVenox (23. November 2004)

Was ist denn daran schlimm? Des verstehe ich jetzt nicht!


----------



## replayGFX (23. November 2004)

Also ich find die Form schonmal nicht schlecht...
Nur Zeichnen kann jeder, musst es auch umsetzen können.

Musst halt darauf achten, das du keine Farben benutzt von denen man Augenkrebs bekommt.

Benutz Helle Farben...
Dann wird aus deinem Projekt, noch was...

PS: Und sowas wie Abgeflachte Kanten&Relief würd ich überhaupt nicht benutzen. Macht blos dein Design kaputt.   

cya


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. November 2004)

AxVenox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist denn daran schlimm? Des verstehe ich jetzt nicht!



just kiddin = engl. für: Nur ein Scherz


----------



## AxVenox (25. November 2004)

Also hier mal meine Header:











Sind die gut?


----------



## Homie25 (25. November 2004)

Von mal zu mal wirst du besser!
Wenn du diesen Tread noch ein halbes Jahr weiter führst, wird die Seite geil


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. November 2004)

Homie25 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du diesen Tread noch ein halbes Jahr weiter führst, wird die Seite geil


... und genau *unseren* Vorstellungen entsprechend aussehen...


----------



## AxVenox (25. November 2004)

Mit etwas Hilfe würde das evtl. schneller gehen!


----------



## Senfdose (25. November 2004)

wurde dir etwa nicht geholfen


----------



## AxVenox (25. November 2004)

Doch schon, aber etwas praktische Hilfe mit Vorschlägen würde mir noch besser gefallen.
Ein paar Doctorarbeiten evtl. an meinem Header oder etwas ganz neues.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust eine Navi auf Basis dieser Header zu gestalten......
Sowas würde mir sehr helfen


----------



## Senfdose (25. November 2004)

Jetzt bist du doch schon soweit gekommen und zeigst wahnsinnge Fortschritte das wird schon ! ps. ohne fremde Hilfe ist das besser für das eigene Ego.


Gruß Senf


----------



## AxVenox (25. November 2004)

Klar ist das besser aber die Page sollte noch vor Weihnachten aktualisiert werden und wenn ich jetzt schon so ewig für den Header gebraucht habe, wie lange brauch ich dann für den Rest?
Muss ja auch noch den Inhalt einpflegen usw. das wird noch genug Zeit kosten.
BITTE habt ein Herz, ich hab doch jetzt ein bisschen Eigeninitiative gezeigt.
Bei euch dauert das doch höchstens 5-10min oder?


----------



## Senfdose (25. November 2004)

denkst du etwa wir sitzen hier alle Daumen drehend vor dem Pc rum (hier ist Eiginitiative gefragt> weil Hilfe Forum nicht >Erstellerforum) , dir wurde geholfen wenn du weitere Fragen hast kannst du diese gerne stellen, für Termindruck können wir nichts das ist eine Frage des organisierens Fazit >>> dein Problem !

Gruß Senf


----------



## Homie25 (25. November 2004)

Ich glaube du solltest dir das Ganze noch einmal gut durch den Kopft gehen lassen. Du siehst ja das deine Zeitplanung nicht aufgeht. Ich bin sicher, dass du es bis Weihnachten nicht schaftst die Website fertigzustelle, vor allem weil du total unerfahren bist. Ich will ja nicht wissen wie es mit deinen Programierkenntnissen steht:?



> BITTE habt ein Herz, ich hab doch jetzt ein bisschen Eigeninitiative gezeigt.
> Bei euch dauert das doch höchstens 5-10min oder?



Mach ich gerne wenn du mich bezahlst!


----------



## thogum (26. November 2004)

Moin, 
habe jetzt auch mal den Tread gelesen.
Anfangs war es bei mir genauso, hatte auch die Idee, mal schnell ne geniale Seite hinzu zaubern.

Mittlerweile bin ich mit meinem absolut zufrieden und habe mein jetziges Design seit nem halben Jahr so laufen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es Werbung ist, aber Du kannst ja mal hier gucken: http://www.quickborner-jungs.de (wenn es nicht erlaubt ist, bitte editieren).

Nur der Banner und die Buttons sind mit Photoshop gemacht und der Rest alles ganz einfach.

P.S. Zu Deinem Banner: Den oberen finde ich sehr ansprechend.


----------



## liquidbeats (26. November 2004)

AxVenox was Mäckelst du so rum?
das ergebnis oben ist gut, Weiter so und die Fraben beibehalten dann wird die Seite Optisch 1A.

Aller Anfang ist schwer,  aber  ohn e etwas Disziplin wird das nix vorallem musst du Zeit Investieren 

Ideen Findest du im Netz, schau dir  viele, Sehr Viele Webseiten an und du kommst selbst auf Ideen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. November 2004)

Da es hier nur noch um stilistische Fragen geht und nicht mehr um Photoshop-spezifische Fragen schließe ich diesen Thread nun mal.
Viel Erfolg beim gestalten und wenn die seite *fertig* ist, dann kannst du sie ja im
"Homepage Review" mal der öffentlichen Kritik ausliefern.

Bis denne ciao und viel Spaß beim Screendesignen
Martin


----------

